# 1989 Nissan Sentra Service Manual



## Wally (Nov 8, 2010)

Please Help me with a free service manual. Im looking everywhere and i cant get it. Where I live they dont ship to my country so I cannot buy it online. So if anyone can help with an electronic download that will be great. Thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

As far as I know Nissan did not start putting their service manuals into PDF versions until the 1994 model year, your only option is to get a paper copy from e-bay. You can also go to AutoZone Auto Parts Stores | Motor Oil, Exhaust Systems, Suspension Parts, Car Starters, Car Stereo, Radiator Hoses, Headlights, Car Accessories, and More - AutoZone.com, register on the site and they have repair manuals on the site, the manuals are pretty good and the diagrams look like they were taken from the FSM. Another option is to ask if someone has a paper copy and can scan the particular section or pages that you need. I have a paper copy of the FSM for my 90 and would be willing to scan pages but I won't scan the whole thing.
One other way you could get a paper manual is to have someone buy you one than maybe they could ship it to you.


----------



## Wally (Nov 8, 2010)

ahardb0dy said:


> As far as I know Nissan did not start putting their service manuals into PDF versions until the 1994 model year, your only option is to get a paper copy from e-bay. You can also go to AutoZone Auto Parts Stores | Motor Oil, Exhaust Systems, Suspension Parts, Car Starters, Car Stereo, Radiator Hoses, Headlights, Car Accessories, and More - AutoZone.com, register on the site and they have repair manuals on the site, the manuals are pretty good and the diagrams look like they were taken from the FSM. Another option is to ask if someone has a paper copy and can scan the particular section or pages that you need. I have a paper copy of the FSM for my 90 and would be willing to scan pages but I won't scan the whole thing.
> One other way you could get a paper manual is to have someone buy you one than maybe they could ship it to you.


Thanks a million for the help. If you scan some parts for me, how ever little it is, that will be a great help. My email is [email protected].


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

If you want to see certain pages I can scan them, but I'm not going to sit here and just randomly scan parts of the manual for you. Let me know if you want to see something in particular. Did you check out the link for autozone I posted?


----------



## Wally (Nov 8, 2010)

I checked auto zone and its a great help thanks. Anything on the cabureator will help alot thanks, and sorry about that.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Do you mean the throttle body? What engine do you have? Just thought of something, I downloaded the FSM for a 89 pulsar which covers the GA16i engine as well as the CA18 engine, most of the parts are the same between the pulsar and the sentra. I'll see if I can e-mail the pulsar manual to you.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12-kn13-82-90-chassis/165909-original-fsm-nissan-pulsar-nx-n13.html


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> As far as I know Nissan did not start putting their service manuals into PDF versions until the 1994 model year, your only option is to get a paper copy from e-bay. You can also go to AutoZone Auto Parts Stores | Motor Oil, Exhaust Systems, Suspension Parts, Car Starters, Car Stereo, Radiator Hoses, Headlights, Car Accessories, and More - AutoZone.com, register on the site and they have repair manuals on the site, the manuals are pretty good and the diagrams look like they were taken from the FSM. Another option is to ask if someone has a paper copy and can scan the particular section or pages that you need. I have a paper copy of the FSM for my 90 and would be willing to scan pages but I won't scan the whole thing.
> One other way you could get a paper manual is to have someone buy you one than maybe they could ship it to you.


i know this post is a bit old but do you still have the book for the sentra? i have a questin the book may answer.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes I do, what do you want to know?


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> Yes I do, what do you want to know?


im dropping a ga16i (soon to be an s) into my 87. need to know if theres a spot for a mech fuel pump on a 90 ga16.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

The GA16I has a spot on the back of the head where the AIV mounts, I looked on the JDM GA15S engine and in what looks like the same spot they have the mechanical fuel pump, I have pics from the 89 Pulsar FSM ( same engine as the sentra) and a pic from Nissan FAST showing the B12 GA15s engine, pics below:

GA16i:











JDM GA15s:


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> The GA16I has a spot on the back of the head where the AIV mounts, I looked on the JDM GA15S engine and in what looks like the same spot they have the mechanical fuel pump, I have pics from the 89 Pulsar FSM ( same engine as the sentra) and a pic from Nissan FAST showing the B12 GA15s engine, pics below:
> 
> GA16i:
> 
> ...


thank you for that information. that was the last thing I needed for my swap.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Welcome, think that would work for you?


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> Welcome, think that would work for you?


works perfectly. I was originally going to place it there since my carb air case has all that on it. I just wasn't sure if that would work.


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> Welcome, think that would work for you?


im sorry but i have one more question. does your book tell you the size of a manual trans flywheel on a ga15 block and does it match a ga16? my e16 flywheel is to small to fit on my main.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't have any manuals that show non US vehicles, Nissan FAST does not give size specifics on most parts. The GA15 which was not available in the US used to be imported and people used them to replace their old GA16i blocks. The blocks interchange but the GA15 uses a different injection set up.

I would think the flywheel is the same size between the GA16i and the GA15 as people have used the GA15 block in their GA16i cars and have reused the stock manual trans on the JDM block, so they must be the same.

The OD on the GA16i flywheel is 10.75 per looking up the part on Rockauto.com. Rockauto does list vehicles outside the US but I did not see any flywheels listed for the 1.5 engine (GA15). 

I'm sure you could find a flywheel online for the GA15 and possibly may be able to get the size.


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> I don't have any manuals that show non US vehicles, Nissan FAST does not give size specifics on most parts. The GA15 which was not available in the US used to be imported and people used them to replace their old GA16i blocks. The blocks interchange but the GA15 uses a different injection set up.
> 
> I would think the flywheel is the same size between the GA16i and the GA15 as people have used the GA15 block in their GA16i cars and have reused the stock manual trans on the JDM block, so they must be the same.
> 
> ...


I ran through rockautos site checking the sunny but I don't think they can standard. I can get a ga16 flywheel at AutoZone (I don't trust their judgement) but I was going to bring the auto flywheel in to measure main hole and bolt pattern. so I got a ga15 block on a ga16 head. what do I use to get parts. will all parts interchange or just block/head?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I looked up the flywheel for the GA15s in Nissan FAST (Japan version), the part number that came up I searched an online Nissan dealer and the part number came up to the GA16i engine so they must be the same,

Part number was - 12310-78A51 if you want to look it up


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ahardb0dy said:


> I looked up the flywheel for the GA15s in Nissan FAST (Japan version), the part number that came up I searched an online Nissan dealer and the part number came up to the GA16i engine so they must be the same,
> 
> Part number was - 12310-78A51 if you want to look it up


thank you for that. if you could can you please send me a link to a page you found that on? i have been searching all day for answers and came up empty.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

No link to any page, I looked it up in the Nissan FAST program ( same program the parts dept at the dealers use),

first pic shows the part I looked up using the Japanese version of Nissan FAST:












this pic shows the part number when I looked it up on an online US Nissan dealer's site, showing it comes up to the GA16i engine:










this pic is when I looked up the part number in Nissan FAST Partsmaster program, the parts master program tells you every vehicle that the part fits, it is limited to US vehicles when using the US version of FAST:


----------



## nirvashtypezero (Oct 26, 2015)

ok. i thought i was going crazy. i kept thinking i never heard of a nissan fast. that explains alot. how do i get the program?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

search online for it, some sites have it to download, there are a lot of parts to it.


----------

